# Catching kingfish off the jetty



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

This summer I started fishing for kingfish off the jetties using lures and ribbon fish.

I put together a short video of the report. 




Hope you enjoy.

Deaver


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Great report and love your passion bro. I was literally down there that week for a few days including that day when that small squall sat on top of South Bay to the jetties for 3-4 hours. We trolled and caught our kings from 7-8 that morning and went to the backside of South Bay til 12 or so hammering good Red's on a drift. The wind and rain literally sat on top of a 6 or so square mile area but it was nice as it was hot as hell.

Bud, open that bail when your that close to lining one by hand cause as you know those hooks will reach out and grab whatever they're flying towards. Lol. Again, great report.


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Here is the Lure that I seemed to have the best luck with on the kingfish. It's a 7" bomber long shot shallow diver. 

I was fishing at the jetties on South Padre Island, but I would think this could work on other jetties like Surfside in July when the water is super clear. 

Deaver


----------



## CiguateraSoup (Oct 2, 2015)

Nice video. 

How do you fish the ribbonfish from the jetty? Under a balloon or float? Also - do you think you had better luck with the plug than with the ribbons?

Thanks.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

CiguateraSoup said:


> Nice video.
> 
> How do you fish the ribbonfish from the jetty? Under a balloon or float? Also - do you think you had better luck with the plug than with the ribbons?
> 
> Thanks.


Let me get a short video together to show what the guys are using with the ribbon fish, the plugs I saw people using, and the sort of rods and reels people were using. Check in maybe tomorrow or Monday I will post that video right here in this thread.

Deaver


----------



## CiguateraSoup (Oct 2, 2015)

Power Fisherman said:


> Let me get a short video together to show what the guys are using with the ribbon fish, the plugs I saw people using, and the sort of rods and reels people were using. Check in maybe tomorrow or Monday I will post that video right here in this thread.
> 
> Deaver


Thanks. Looking forward to it. I've just about casted my arms off at the jetty hoping to connect with a king but haven't had the luck so far. I'll take any help I can get.


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

I ended up working all weekend and did not get to the video but let me see what I can do later today or tomorrow.

Deaver


----------

